
Conduit 0.5.0 and the future of Conduit - pyronicide
https://blog.conduit.io/2018/07/06/conduit-0-5-and-the-future/
======
CBLT
>Conduit will become Linkerd 2

I have not been following this space, is anybody willing to provide
background?

It looks like linkerd developers re-wrote their Scala service in Rust, citing
smaller footprint and lower p99 latency as wins from this approach. As a JVM-
hater myself, I fully believe this conclusion, but my mind is open to change.
Certainly there's at least some nuance? Furthermore, to my knowledge the
Netflix plumbing model puts the middleware as java libraries rather than java
services, avoiding going through another JVM like Linkerd does. Are stacks
like Java and Ruby sufficiently poorly suited for middleware services that
developers should be rewriting-in-rust away from them?

~~~
rsanders
The JVM tax on footprint isn't terrible when there is one instance per host
providing the service mesh for all processes on that host. In a containerized
deployment model, however, each process may have a "sidecar" process providing
its entry point into the service mesh. Whether that's a problem depends, but
it certainly gives people pause.

------
neya
Wow, on a side note, when I saw it I almost thought it was the scammy Israel
company that used to thrust adware/malware through its toolbars back then.

[1]
[http://malware.wikia.com/wiki/Conduit_Search](http://malware.wikia.com/wiki/Conduit_Search)

~~~
jwhitlark
Haha, I remember them. (sighs)

------
tybit
One of the biggest draws of Linkerd over Envoy (prior to Consul Connect at
least) was that it seemed more feasible to use outside of Kubernetes.

Conduit however is tightly coupled to Kubernetes as I understand, which isn’t
really addressed in this blog post.

~~~
iampims
I think many people believe that Kubernetes has won and this where the money
is. Big Co’s will be looking for contract support for anything they run on
kubernetes.

~~~
sulam
I mean, clearly Kubernetes has won. That shouldn't be a matter of debate when
Mesosphere is doing product releases with top-line functionality designed to
make it easier for you to operate Kubernetes.[1]

And Swarm has been a clear loser for a while now.

I say this despite us running a reasonably sized Aurora/Mesos deployment!
Three years ago this was probably the right choice. Today I think you end up
debating things like whether or not you should go with self-hosting Kubernetes
vs managed vs what Mesosphere is pitching now.

[1]
[https://mesosphere.com/blog/dcos-1_11-overview/](https://mesosphere.com/blog/dcos-1_11-overview/)

